# Equipment for 2011



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Was wondering what types of forage equipment or tractors the guys on here were going to purchase this year? New or used? Did slow prices have an effect on your decisions? Economics of the hay business?, etc.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm hoping to find a used single rotor Krone or Kuhn rake; still gotta find a used gooseneck trailer to bring my "new to me" baler from Louisiana.

Lew


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Just bought a small used round baler. Hesston 540. I've never run a round baler myself, so this is going to be a real learning experience for me. Used due to economics. The little I expect to do, and my lack of experience, just does not justify a new one. Kinda like when my parents bought me my first car, were'nt no way they were gonna turn me loose in a new one!!!







Going to do a few rounds because some folks just want them. Fewer people feeding in the barn these days I think. Who knows, but I get asked about them a lot. Also won't be absolutely neccessary to store 'em in the barn. Also I expect to move some hay to some cow people by having rounds. The few that buy squares for cows now are mostly showing them. We'll see how it goes but I sure don't plan on sticking my neck out far on equipment this year.
Steve


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bought used last year, would buy used this year as well. Only bought one piece of hay equipment new and that was my 12 wheel v rake in 2004. With a lot of careful shopping on the internet like new used equipment can be had at considerably less than new.


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

I took care of the tractor issue already by selling my open station Kubota and getting a cab John Deere.

I'm definitely entertaining the idea of a new disc mower and rake. I currently have a John Deere 1207 for mowing, and a New Holland 56 rake.

With this being an interesting year (returning to 50 hrs a week full time work and a new daughter) I think being able to efficiently and effectively cut and rake my hay would be a big help. I think something in a 9' cut and a v-rake would better fit me.

My old 605G roller does a great job, but needs to be upgraded to something other than a manual tie.









I think I'm going to opt for one or the other on the mower/rake debacle, and go ahead and upgrade my roller. I could much easier deal with a 7' cut than the slowness of the rolabar rake.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Traded the baler & cutter off for the same models.Vermeer 605 SM,scale,moisture monitor,netwrap.And Vermeer 1030 Disc Pro.









Looks like the grain side of the operation is paying for it.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

traded for two new new holland round balers, a new new holland little sq baler, new H 8080 windrower, and a new new holland T7040 tractor with loader lets hope it starts raining soon.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bought a 2006 NH TL100A tractor with a loader. Going to get double time as sprayer tractor and planter tractor on 6 row planter. No other purchases planned for hay side of business. Throwing the money towards the money right now. $6 corn and $14 beans makes paint easier to buy.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Like to trade the rollabar rake for a rotary. Get a four basket tedder would be nice as well, cover a bit more ground with fuel prices up for sure. Still shopping for a newer round baler. All in all in good shape for the next season.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Traded our NH575 small square baler with 150,000 bales on the counter for a new NH5070 commercial. This is the one piece of kit that we upgrade every 3 years in an attempt to keep it reliable.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Ordered a 7530 Ivt, Tls, Cab sus, 650's on back, 540's on front, 741sl. It ought to be nice, was thinkin bout taking the gold key tour if not busy.


----------



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

Expanding this year to a more full on operation outside of making hay for our horses and a few local folks...Purchases lined up look like this...
- Skid Steer to use with grapple and just around the farm
- NH TN75 w/cab & loader
- Accumulator w/ grapple
- Steffen grapple with rotator to stack in the barn
- Dually hauling truck
- Dual tandem gooseneck trailer
- 60x70 barn for storage

That will stretch the budget about as far as it will go but small square bales in horse quality are scarce around these parts with all the demand so it only makes sense.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

looking to buy a 4x6 Round baler, probably New Holland Or John Deere. Looking at Tractorhouse, Fastline and Craigslist, anyone know of any other good places????? Not really seeing much for sale by individuals.


----------



## OkhayBallr (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh and forgot, got spray rig, it ought to make things a little easier!!!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

The only expenditure I'm planning is the Harvest Tec acid applicator for the BR780A. If I can trade my 750 gal 60' boom sprayer for a 300 Gal/40' (+-) for a reasonable price, I'll do it. Otherwise....

I'm kinda expecting equipment prices to go through the roof because of the $7 corn/$14 beans.

Ralph


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

In the last year I have added a slightly used 328 with Hoelscher accumulator, a 06 TS 115A, and a 70X100 barn. This year I may look at upgrading the 328 if I can find a slightly used 575 or 348, and may try and build another barn. Around here good hay is getting hard to come by and p-nuts are going to take a large chunk of acres out of hay production I believe.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Hayking said:


> traded for two new new holland round balers, a new new holland little sq baler, new H 8080 windrower, and a new new holland T7040 tractor with loader lets hope it starts raining soon.


Time to update your sig

Man there's some nice gear in this thread!


----------



## timok (Feb 20, 2010)

Bought a new CCM T 190 drum mower and love it and a 5 wheel Agricola Rossi 3 point rake used and am not so impressed with it. Thinking of putting it on a cart. How do ya rake with these 3 point rakes? Tim from the Rocking TJC


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I think my 3 purchases this year will be a new 60 x 120 barn, rotating grapple, and a new fertilizer spreader. With all the beans and corn going in, I know that the buggies will be backed up and unavailable. Heck, Lime is already a month out on delivery and they can hardly back in the field to dump unless it's frozen. Looked at the Chandler Fert/lime buggies in Georgia. Anybody know who makes a good one? Mike


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

New tractor John Deere 4230 new disk mower New Idea 5312 and i am just finishing up the complete over haul on the 8530.
Just waiting for winter to end now............................

Alex


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bought my "new" used stuff last year. Saving what money I make from $6 corn and $14 beans. After setting new highs, its not uncommon to set new lows for the decade immediately after.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Marty, I agree with you 100%. Think we might be on the bubble. This year should be one hell of a wild ride!. Just hope the American Farmers can have another good year. We deserve it. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Just hope the American Farmers can have another good year. We deserve it. Mike


According to Roach and Brock this year and most likely next year will see prices just _a little_ lower than they are now, but like you pointed out it's a bubble and when that bubble bursts anybody that planned on making payments with $6 corn and $14 beans will be in a world of hurt. It's been suggested by the experts that when said bubble bursts, prices could be halved, which is pretty much what I'm seeing in the hay market now. However I'm certain at this point in time a lot of livestock producers would like to see grain prices at least halved.

When buying equipment last year I certainly didn't figure on hay staying in the $200/ton range. I used the numbers I grew up with, $60/ton for first cutting, $80-90/ton for second and $90-110/ton for third and later.

I remember several years ago one spring corn could be sold for $5.05 at the local ethanol plant, within a year or two of the $5 high it was at $2 bucks or under. I remember taking a government loan out on what I had in the bins for $2.02 as locally everybody was paying in the $1.90 range.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I think that the weather will be the determining factor on whether commodity prices stay up or not. And then you have the stupid reports that the USDA puts out that will also have an effect. I think that you are smart by calculating the lower prices to make your decisions. That way you should not be hurt with falling prices should that happen. Hay prices in Va. have been terrible for most RB's. Small squares are bringing a premium ($7-8 ) range, so people are buying processors to convert their RB's to Small squares. I am actually looking at some myself so that I can RB most everything and make what smalls I need during the winter. I would still make some smalls but only a certain amount that I know my customers will take. Then I could buy what horse hay I needed in RB's and convert. Knowing my luck, RB's next year would skyrocket


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

At the end of 2010 I bought a 8610 agco allis and a stretch o matic bale wrapper. For 2011 I don't plan to upgrade any hay equipment unless our hay market picks up a little. I am going to upgrade some of my cotton equipment and if all goes well I plan to order a new 12 row planter for the 2012 season. I wish I would have upgraded my cotton equipment when cotton prices were in the crapper and the good used equipment was cheap.


----------



## JD4430 (May 27, 2009)

JD 4230. new "used" 4 star tedder, another new wagon, used older wagon and possibly acid spray system for baler. Might be putting up a 42x84 fabric building but don't know if I can swing it yet. Lots of demand for hay in NJ. Keep letting those grain guys plant corn and beans, it will only drive the demand up for hay.


----------



## bullet81 (Jun 7, 2010)

(2) 2009 case ih 195 puma's. Used off rental fleet with 3000 hrs each.

(2) 2010 massey ferguson/ hesston 3/4 large squre balers. (new)

they look real nice sitting in the yard, now I just gotta pay for them!!!!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Haven't decided yet. I keep looking at the rotary rakes but I'm doing OK with my old 256. If I can find a good enough deal, I'd like to replace my old Ford tractor with another JD. I'd buy a used one.


----------



## Dan.hasbargen (Mar 11, 2010)

Around my area the beet farmers have started spreading the lime from the beet processing plant stock-pile and the lime spreader that has rose to the top is the BBI. My coison has one and it is built heavier than the others they looked at. He,s a JD man and tried out the JD spreader, but bought the BBI. I know they have sold a bunch of the around here. I think they are sold at the RDO dealerships.


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Got a bunch of things last year, thus, will try to limit for 2011.
In 2010 got:
- Gazeeka Moisture kit and Preservative applicator (~15,000)
- Volvo semi truck (450Hp)
- Super-b flat-deck trailers (air-ride, 32' lead, 28' pup)
- 45' flat deck semi trailer
- Hay hed
- Machine Shed
- Round baler


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

NDVA - Be certain that the lime spreader that you look at WILL spread the lime you can get in your area. We got a Newton Crouch a few years back, and use it to spread fertilizer (the fert company kept charging us for junkers!). Anyway, our chain is about 18 inches (they make a narrow one for fert only, and a wider one) Ours was *supposed* to spread lime, but they now say that the lime around here will just 'bridge' and not flow into the chain. We had planned on buying wet lime in bulk, and dumping it off, and then spreading ourselves..... Might still be a good idea, it's around $33-$34 per ton spread. They say that the lime where the spreaders are built will spread, but not here..... No one seems to understand that, but that's what they say.

Rodney


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Rodney, Thanks for that tip. Even though I want the capability to spread lime, I hope I never have to do it again. Our lime is dry and powdery and if spread on a windy day, will end up in the next county. Last year I spread 8 semi loads. The lime was dumped at each field and I loaded it on the co-op's spreader with my track skidsteer. It was the biggest mess trying to get my loader tractor and Bobcat cleaned, I swore I would never do it again.

The only differencee between the lime/fert. spreader and the fert. spreader is the degree of the sides inside. For lime, it is much steeper angle to keep it from bridging. I was looking at a Chandler or a BBI as Dan pointed out. I have never actually seen the BBI in person. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Rodney R said:


> Ours was *supposed* to spread lime, but they now say that the lime around here will just 'bridge' and not flow into the chain.


We have a free source of lime here, all you have to do is truck it away. Comes from INtek and is a byproduct of their coating process. Only problem is nobody has found a reliable way to spread it yet. It will bridge in dedicated lime spreaders. The huge spreaders like they use for dry poultry litter kinda works but isn't very accurate. This stuff is sticky even when bone dry. Seen a guy in town trying to use a lime spreader and he had about 4 guys in the box with shovels knocking it down.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Our lime only gets like that if you let it get rained on. As soon as the semi dumps his load, we cover it up with tarps unless we start spreading right away. Free lime! Don't know about your ground Marty, but lime here is just as important as fertilizer to our crops.

I think I could find something to spread it with. Mike


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Free lime! Don't know about your ground Marty, but lime here is just as important as fertilizer to our crops.
> 
> I think I could find something to spread it with. Mike


I'll second that!!!! I'd build something if I had to! I'd think if a guy could run it through a fertilizer mixer and mix it with some sand it would flow then. Just thinkin outloud.
Steve


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The lime we normally get could get rained on for a month and still flow thru a lime spreader. The free stuff won't even flow thru a grate on a fertilizer mixer. Like a said one guy is using one of those very large spreaders for handling poultry litter. Another guy was using a Knight Scavenger spreader with the dual augers in the bottom, this spread the best but if filled it would tear the drives up as it would back so tight. It's hard to describe but it's almost like it has glue mixed in.

On our sandier ground if rowcrops are grown then it will take a considerable amount of lime to stay ahead of the anhydrous, but on our heavier clay grounds we can go 10-15 years without needing to add lime.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

NDVA I have a chandler spreader and it works great on lime. I should finish up spreading 125 tons of the stuff today. There is a difference in the width of the belly chain. The wider the chain the better it works for spreading lime. The model I got has the hydraulic spinners on it and so far has been very low maintenence. I noticed you mentioned building a 60' wide barn, when I built mine last year, on a steel building I was told that a 70' was the most economical on a sq. ft. bases.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Marty, If our lime gets wet, it is just like glue and you have a hell of a mess. I wonder what all the free stuff is made of? Must have 
something in it to cause that problem

LaneFarms, Thanks for that input on the Chandler spreader. Good to hear someones opinion. Going back to look at them this week. I looked at a 6 & 8 ton last weekend but it was at dusk. Seemed like a couple of the welds on the stainless were not quite up to par. They were on the adjustable chute on the back, but couldn't tell for sure. Everything else looked great and well built. Think I would have liked walking tandems. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure whats in it, the local BTO is trying to spread it on his pickle and green bean ground. As dry as it was thru August, Sept, and October in our area I would have thought they would have had better luck. They had a payloader out moving the piles around all the last part of the summer trying to get it to dry out. Even with little to no rain those 3 months, they still had the four guys in the lime spreader with shovels at the end of October. The stuff certainly looked dry while they were loading it, but it still wouldn't flow. Reminded me of ground hog feed or even ground ear corn, plus side is absolutely no dust from what little came out of the spreader.


----------



## hmcohay (Jul 27, 2010)

Bought Ford/New Holland 8260 several months ago and have been please thus far. The first tractor with cab & air in our family. Grandfather and dad thought I lost my mind, but saw the value during fall planting. I also have a 2 year old boy that thinks its great. (Starting him out young). Whole lot safer than the open stations I grew up on!

I also purchased 2005 JD 467 but haven't gotten to run the first bale through it yet. 2008 PJ 30ft flatbed. Rigid portable air compressor. Just looking for cutter and rake now. Looking at JD 925 or 936 right now, as well as Kuhn 10 Wheel rake.


----------



## Tyler B (Jan 23, 2011)

Hadn't planned on a purchase this year, but an 02' 6405 came in on trade at my dealer with 750 hrs, auger time on it. I couldn't pass it up, espessially with the way used equipment is going up. Our weather has been bad the last couple years, so I am sticking with my old Hesston 1085 haybine and Gehl 1850 baler for this year, and building a Versatile 400 into a nice hay cutter (15').


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We didn't expand our hay acreage this year so we won't be adding any forage equipment.

We did purchase a used sprayer for both herbicides and fertilizer. Now that we have the sprayer we will have the option to use foliar feeding on our hay fields.

Jim


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Nothings slowing me down, I can't make enough hay to keep up with the demamd, I hate turning people away when I could be making money.

I bought a lot of equipment in 2010, to much probably, but to start this year out, I traded my 2010 JD 5055D 2wd in for a new 5055E 4wd with 553 Loader so I can have two reliable loaders to run at the same time, and plus the 5055E is much easier to haul around than the bigger 6415, and it being 4wd will work better with pushing the bales on to my EZ-haul hay trailer, so should help speed things up a bit.

As for the rest of the year, I'm planing on buying anthing I need and can afford that will save me time, and increase production.


----------



## hayman568 (Jan 23, 2011)

traded balers, 568 for 568 but the custom work is payin for it, hay side of the operation is getting smaller every year. harvest corn once and make twice the money, gets old watchin everyone else being done on time at night in the summer and i gotta work half the night to make less money on that acre.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Wasn't planning on making any big purchases this year but got a call yesterday on a nice green loader tractor with 200 hrs. Could not resist when I priced a new one. A huge difference with the rising costs of tractors. That should do me for tractors unless I go to a big square baler.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Only one purchase for the hay business this year. Traded the 2006 John Deere 4995 windrower on a new John Deere R450 windrower. Wasn't really planning too, but couldn't pass up the trade that the dealer was offering.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Bought a Case Magnum 190 CVT last fall, would like to get a decent Roadrunner squeeze but the used prices are still stupid high and it is no wonder that 2/3 of the squeeze builders are now out of business. Crazy hay market - looks to be another wild year for 2011, how long will it last?


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree, the squeeze prices are pretty high, and I believe that the Manteca squeeze company is no longer in business. we are thinking about trading our old squeeze in on another new oregon roadrunner. we will probably get 70 out of it, and will cost at least 150 for the new one.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

haystax said:


> Bought a Case Magnum 190 CVT last fall, would like to get a decent Roadrunner squeeze but the used prices are still stupid high and it is no wonder that 2/3 of the squeeze builders are now out of business. Crazy hay market - looks to be another wild year for 2011, how long will it last?


I anticipate prices to go no way but up; sold some scrap metal about a year ago at about 8 bux a hundred pounds & was elated. Sold some more Thursday; it brought 12 bux a hundred! Very few years ago 3-4 seemed high; I've sold many a ton in the past at $1.50 a hundred. At this kinda prices probably lotsa good stuff getting scrapped.

Lew


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

cdhayman said:


> I agree, the squeeze prices are pretty high, and I believe that the Manteca squeeze company is no longer in business. we are thinking about trading our old squeeze in on another new oregon roadrunner. we will probably get 70 out of it, and will cost at least 150 for the new one.


I am seeing a lot of used machines priced at almost new prices. Lots of guys are stuck with a big payment and little or no work but they paid a fortune for a machine and need to get their money plus depreciation recap back. It's not hard to believe that with the crash in the CA hay market that HayHog and Roadrunner are no longer in business. Too few customers and demand for a $175k machine.

Sunny D's are a decent machine, a little lighter than the Manteca's. Maybe they will have to price according to demand here soon. I will be talking with them quite a bit in Tulare next week.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

lewbest said:


> I anticipate prices to go no way but up; sold some scrap metal about a year ago at about 8 bux a hundred pounds & was elated. Sold some more Thursday; it brought 12 bux a hundred! Very few years ago 3-4 seemed high; I've sold many a ton in the past at $1.50 a hundred. At this kinda prices probably lotsa good stuff getting scrapped.
> 
> Lew


No one is scrapping any of the machinery I am looking at. Pretty hard to make any money sending a $100K piece of machinery to the junkyard.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

how much does the manteca squeeze weigh? our newer sunny d weighs about 26,000.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

haystax said:


> No one is scrapping any of the machinery I am looking at. Pretty hard to make any money sending a $100K piece of machinery to the junkyard.


What I was getting at also was that high scrap prices=high new steel prices=higher priced new machines.

Lew


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

I stand corrected! I originally thought the new squeeze would be around $150,000, but, they are actually $190,000 now, and if you get some special options it will be around 200 i would think. I think they are probably gouging a little, but they have an awesome machine, and they will sell it. we went ahead and bought a slightly used one thinking that the exhausted burner filter will cause us less problems than the new engine and sold off our older squeeze. should be here at the first of the week.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

This year we purchased a JD 4440, and a 2007 JD 568 round baler. Next year, depending on how the year goes, hoping to put up a 100' x 120' 18' hay shed/equipment storage. But that is all depending on the year. Hopefully next winter here up in West Central Minnesota that the winter will be a little more rough so that I can sell my cornstalk and wheat straw round bales that I put up this year, next winter :/.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's mine - 2001 Hay Hog

Rebuilt clamp, new mast and clamp cylinders, fresh paint and some elbow grease and it's as good as new.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

haystax. Thats a good looking machine. How much did you pay for that? Will it be a struggle to find parts? What are hay prices doing out there?


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

cdhayman said:


> haystax. Thats a good looking machine. How much did you pay for that? Will it be a struggle to find parts? What are hay prices doing out there?


Thanks. I think I got a decent buy on it at $85k, plus my time and parts to get it in shape. I'm not too worried about the parts, most of the components are off the shelf truck stuff or standard hydraulics. Hyster has all the parts for the mast and I will be putting new lift chains on sometime soon. A factory wiring diagram would have been nice though...

Lots of squeezes around the neighborhood and most everyone who owns one knows a little about where to look for parts. I can usually get stuff from CA on a hay truck any day of the week so usually we can keep them running. Shouldn't be any harder than dealing with the damn Mitsubishi/CAT forklift dealers to get parts on my old V180. I hate dealing with those guys!


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

cdhayman said:


> haystax. Thats a good looking machine. How much did you pay for that? Will it be a struggle to find parts? What are hay prices doing out there?


Too soon to tell on hay prices for the new year, all old crop hay is sold and moving fast. Depends on milk prices for dairy and freight rates and demand for the premium retail. Feed store and hobby horse demand is really high, although probably not as tight as last year.

Where are you located in Colorado?


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

I am in south western colorado near the four corners. Near the town of cortez. Yea you have alot more squeezes out in your area. You do quite a bit of 3-twine dont you? Hesston balers?


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

We've had Freeman 3 string balers forever but may have to upgrade to Hesstons one of these days, just don't like the price tag. I have a hard time paying more for a small baler than a good used 3x4.

We put up around 3000 tons in 3-string and about the same in 3x4. I wouldn't mind going to more alfalfa and giving up on the orchard grass to focus only on 1000 tons of premium timothy in the next few years. Prior to 2003, everything was in 3 string.


----------



## cdhayman (Jan 25, 2011)

This year i think almost all of ours will be put up in 3-string. Probably only do big bales for feeder hay. We have all hesstons and they are very nice to use,


----------

